# Do you babies play while you are away?



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

I keep a basket on the floor of about 25 random toys and always pick them up at night before going to bed and put them all back in the basket (just like you would for a child) and off I go in the morning to work. Well of course when I come home at night I turn the key in the lock and low and behold....Maggie has toys allllllllllllll over the house. In every room, hallway, floor surface, bed, chair..even under my pillows! Don't you wish you could be a fly on the wall during the day and see what they are really up to? heheheheh :lol:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have no idea what Lexi does all day. Nikki has to stay in her crate for another month or two and then she will graduate to the x-pen, but Lexi has the run of the apartment. I think she lays by Nikki all day. I'm very tempted to borrow my parents video camera and tape them some day.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Sir N sleeps. I doubt he changes locations more than once. Little C runs all over the place, leaving toys strewn in her wake. She attacks innocent pieces of paper that were doing no harm. She people watches out the window and patrols the street from the window. 

Neither will eat if I'm not there and I don't think they drink anything either. Minutes after the joyful reunion is over (when I get back from work), they are chowing down.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well seeing as how we are with Scooby more than we are not, if we do happen to go out and leave him home alone he seems to sleep the whole time we are gone. He has more toys than I care to mention, and nothing has moved from the time we leave till we come back. Most times I think he just goes up to our bed and curls up and goes to sleep. He has the full run of the house and can be trusted 100% to keep out of mischief, he has proven that. What a little sweetie he is.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

My three have free access to a doggie door into the garage to use their potty pads, but no matter how long I am gone, (even 12+ hours while at work) they hold everything till I get home! I can tell they eat, sleep, and play, but no potty. Have no idea why.
Quincymom


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

My H and I are gone for about 10 hrs we leave are baby in his bedroom. i think he just sleeps all day because none of his toys are out of his toy box. Except for my underwear that i finally gave up. he loves that thing.







never been used!







.He will only go pee on his pad but as soon as we get home he does his number 2 bussiness in the bathroom pad. I think he likes to go in the dark


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Prior to bed time, I put all his toys back in his toy chest. He don't get off the bed during the night. But when I come home from work, that's a different story, he has full run of the house. Over half of his toys are in the middle of our bed and the other half up and down the hall. I think he sleeps and plays on and off during the day.

We have been very bless with Puddles. Never once has he chewed up anything, has 7 bones available for that. Only have had to move the toilet paper out of reach.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut wouldn't move from his spot while I was out of the house. Usually that spot was right by the front door. But since Tic became our newest addition, the boys hardly notice I'm gone. I do have to be careful of what is left out because Tic is a jumper and if he see's the treat jar on the counter he'll try to jump and climb up. I'd love to have a video camera to see what they really do while I'm gone...I'm nosy


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Most of the time we are home. But if we are out, Alex will not eat, drink or pee. We think he sleeps most probably on top of the couch where he also can look out the window and watch the street.


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Molly sleeps while I'm away. How do I know this? Cuz everytime I walk back to her room, she's sleeping. I've also stayed quietly on the human bed in her room for a few hours watching TV, and after she plays for a time, she kinda sighs and goes to sleep, wakes a bit and drinks, plays a little and goes back to sleep.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey plays. Before I leave for work in the morning I put all of her toys back in her toybasket...come home from work and toys are in every room of the house. Before I go to bed I put her toys back in the basket...wake up she has them all over my bedroom. The one thing she does that I just find so cute is she goes around in the middle of the night and pulls all the towels down from their hanging places. She doesn't chew them or drag them around the house, just pulls them unto the floor. She has even learned to jump up on the toilet seat and pull the towel down that is hanging there.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Ours play, wrestle and race when we are away. We can tell from the way they rearrange the rugs in the living room.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brink sleeps! I think he rarely moves from his perch on the back of the chair until we return!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I've always wondered what Tucker does all day myself. I keep him in the kitchen with baby gates. I think he sleeps a lot, because he is full of energy when we get home. I too would like to video, just to see. I know he plays some, because a few toys are usually pulled out of his basket. Although, I think he gets bored too, because he did pull up some of the linoleum from the floor :angry:.


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

elmo sits on the top of the couch looking out the window untill i get home,he does not move from there,poor baby misses his mummy and waits for her return.....................


----------

